# Thanks to everyone!



## TaylorTN (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, so after last year's early October trip, my dad and I decided to do some beach fishing instead of a boat trip. 

After a PM to ChrisV, I met him at Sams on Oct. 1st and interrupted his lunch. He was glad to give us some pointers and info on bait, rigs etc. 

We were staying at a condo halfway between the FL line and the bridge in OB. WE ventured E/W 1/4 mile or so from our place and found some bars/variances in the beach so we fished up and down, 3 mornings and one evening. 

We had a GREAT time, with my neice catching a small cat, my dad catching a nice Pomp and I got a couple of good Blues. Dad also netted a small flounder while looking for shells...hahaha

Thanks to everyone on this board for sharing info and tips. As a TRUE novice who trolls for crappie, chases jugs for cats or pitches jigs for whatever's biting in my pond...................Thanks Again!

Until I head south again hopefully in teh spring, 
TaylorTN & dad


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad you had a good time !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice post, Thanks for taking the time to post it, show us some pics of your pond in TN!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm glad ya'll had a good trip and some fun fishing. Hope to see you again next year.

Chris


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Great report, thanks for sharing! Glad ya'll had a good time.


----------

